# ways to cook bluegill or crappie besides deep frying



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking for everyone's favorite way to cook up bluegill or crappie without the deep fryer! deep frying is by far the best way i've tried, but not the most healthy. Grilling ideas? Baking? looking for something new to try


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I tried blackened crappie before. Its quite interesting. I prefer my fish deep fried though so thats hoe it stays!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Dixie Chicken gave this perch recipe a few years ago. I've used it on crappie and it's one of our favorite ways to cook crappie/perch/gills

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=48744


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Zatarain's has a few types of coatings for baking fish. If you like spicy, the panko crumbs are excellent!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've tried parmesan bluegill a few times. Its pretty good. Especially for finicky fish eaters. Works on other fish too. Google it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

baked or grilled (smoked)


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Microwave safe dish with lemon and butter on the fish two minutes usually is enough. Put a little paprika or whatever spice you like and enjoy.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

check out my wild ohio fish recipe thread. i'm sure there's several in there


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Forty some years ago my dad would scale crappies then wrap them in Reynold's Wrap with a little salt/pepper and butter then thrown them on the coals in the grill. I have no idea how long they cooked but it had to be fairly quick. We ate a ton of them that way.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Simple but good... Cut filets into small strips, boil them till they float and dip in cocktail sauce. My uncle showed me this for gills, called it poor mans shrimp... Works just as well for crappie, but it's tough to keep the strips in one piece without flaking. About the healthiest way to eat them though...But I prefer deep fried, too tasty!


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

frying pan with some butter and salt. My favorite meal. Now I'm just hoping to be able to fish this year to have a plate


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I pile the filets in aluminum foil, add a bunch of butter, salt and lemon pepper. ( Or Pepper and lemon juice) Then seal up the foil and cook on the grill or in the oven for a few minutes. Sometimes I toss in some fresh Dill for fun.

Easy and good.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Try this, simple but very "French" preparation.... A'la meunière. Salt n pepper fish, sauté in neutral oil like canal/vegetable oil, or you can even bake the fish. Brown half a stick of butter in a pan, add little bit of toasted almonds, and spoon some of the flavored browned butter over the fish. Squeeze some fresh lemon on top, and sprinkle with a little fresh chopped parsley if you're feelin fancy. Easy dinner option in 10-15 mins, regardless of your kitchen "skills". This is really good with trout too.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

OrangeMilk said:


> I pile the filets in aluminum foil, add a bunch of butter, salt and lemon pepper. ( Or Pepper and lemon juice) Then seal up the foil and cook on the grill or in the oven for a few minutes. Sometimes I toss in some fresh Dill for fun.
> 
> Easy and good.


+1

Especially if they are true bluegill and not redears. Bluegills are very sweet. 
Single layer of fillets. 6-1/8" slices of salted butter in the corners and middle. Close foil. Bake 20 minutes at 350.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken G said:


> Forty some years ago my dad would scale crappies then wrap them in Reynold's Wrap with a little salt/pepper and butter then thrown them on the coals in the grill. I have no idea how long they cooked but it had to be fairly quick. We ate a ton of them that way.


Same thing I was going to recommend. Not sure if it's good for you with the burnt aluminum but they taste amazing done this way. It's all we've ever done while camping. Channel Cats are also good like that providing the fillets are thin enough to cook properly. I would imagine that most fish would be good cooked over coals with butter salt pepper and lemon.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

You should give me all your bluegill fillets. They're just not good for you LOL


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty good dip recipe. Take some whipped cream cheese and spread it thin on any plate or serving dish. Then layer some cocktail sauce over the cream cheese. Then boil your fillet's for a few minutes til done. Let them chill then flake them over the cocktail sauce. Then dip, scoop, or whatever with your crackers of choice. I used to make this with shrimp for parties but people would always pick off the shrimp leaving over half a plate of the rest. With the flaked fish, it pretty much all gets eaten


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

haha I've got quite a few bags of frozen bluegill. they're so easy to catch, just time consuming cleaning them. All good idea's here, i'm going to have to try a few of these different way to cook them up. Just not healthy eating them deep fried every time. what the difference in taste with true bluegills and redears? i've never noticed anything


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FAB said:


> Microwave safe dish with lemon and butter on the fish two minutes usually is enough. Put a little paprika or whatever spice you like and enjoy.


This is a surprisngly simply but tasty way of cooking. We called it "poached fish" as kids. Yum.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

My wife will fry and even deep fry them at times but more and more she bakes them. No grease or oil. Just a cookie sheet covered with parchment paper. Just season to your taste and bake them. Sometimes she will use a egg wash then roll them in seasoned cornmeal. Try grating a LITTLE lemon peal or even better a little orange peel. Good stuff. Add some coleslaw and sit down and pig out.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluegill gumbo, bluegill scampi, garlic bluegill, bluegill tar tar, French fried bluegill, blackened bluegill, bluegill ale mode, spicy bluegill, lemon bluegill, bluegill stir fry, grilled bluegill.


----------

